# Fungus Identification



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

This looks like snow mold to me, but I'm not sure. I recently had several snow storms and melting from rain/wind. This is on my bentgrass green that was established last fall.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It sure looks like microdochium patch. You don't need snow for it to develop. Did you apply any preventive fungicide before winter?


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

No I did not apply before winter. I did apply some in the fall.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Should I apply a curative rate now or wait for spring?


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

USU article states that it is not useful to use fungicide as curative for it.

https://extension.usu.edu/pests/slideshows/ppt/13sh-diseases-landscape.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Curative is pointless now. The grass is not growing. That damage will stay there until late spring.

But you should do a preventive application. Dr. Koch from Univ of Wisconsin has done a ton of research around snow mold. Bent grass is a different beast than the other cool season grasses. You need to stay on top of fungus. You will get more damage than what you are seeing.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I did a preventative app today of Strobe Pro G.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Strobe Pro G is one he recommends for snow mold? I dont think granular fungicides will help you at all right now.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

That is just what I have on hand. Snow mold was listed in the application table.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

While it might be in the label, I'm not sure if it is effective at all. Granular have to dissolve and then move up the plant thru roots. Your grass is not moving liquids inside since it is frozen. Read the research from Dr. Koch. I think it depends on do the application when the grass is still growing something.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah, not sure what I was thinking on that. I just threw it down since I had it without researching a bit. I'm newer to fungicides so I will have to learn a lesson from it. It would have been find to do at the end of the season as the grass was still growing and it would have gone through the plant.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I did see some greenup with warmer temps so maybe some of it was able to be used?


----------

